# Does a fantail pigeon make a nice apartment pet?



## jwarnick (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello,
I'm new to this group and was wondering if anyone keeps a single fantail pigeon as a pet in the city. If so what kind of pet would a fantail make?
I was also thinking of a single silky dove too but I just love the look of the
fantail.
If that's not to unusual can someone tell me where to find a breeder who might hold their babies since this would be a personal pet.
I live in the Boston area but don't mind having one shipped.
Thank you, 
Jill


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I think Fantails would make fine apartment pets. They are not the greatest flyers because of their awkwardness (bodywise). If you can't spend alot of quality time with one, I would suggest getting a pair to keep each other company. They don't need a "large" cage. Width and length is more important than height so they can move around comfortably, but high enough to at least have one perch. They are very sweet and amusing to watch.


----------

